# New World IPv6 Launch Measurements  Comcast over 30%, AT&T over 20%



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The World IPv6 Launch measurements for July 2014 are out and among the top 10 networks in terms of volume Comcast has now crossed over the 30% mark for IPv6 deployment:


More


----------

